# Not stolen but do want to know where he is



## xtanyax (14 April 2011)

Im sorry if these are not allowed on here but ive been trying every where to trace a much loved horse of mine and wondered if anyone knows him?

His details are: 

Does anyone know where my much loved gelding has ended up? I rescued him as a problem pony and he ment every thing to me. Unfortunatly due to personal problems I had to make the hard choice to sell my lad and he ended up going to what I didnt know was a dealer, that was in April 2007. 

He is a 14.2hh chestnut gelding and was 14 yrs old when I sold him but could of been sold as younger?. He is a welsh sec c but was quite well built when I had him so could hav been sold as a small D? I still had his passport so the one he has will either be fake or quite new. 

He was hard to ride at times and could rear and buck. He had an amazing jump and when he wanted to would work amazing on the flat in a great outline. 

He came across as grumpy pony who always had his ears back but wasnt nasty with it - he just liked to pretend he was a grump but he wasnt really! He didnt really respect people due to his past but when you got him on a good day he loved a cuddle! He hated electric fences and would also bolt most of the time when being lead back from the field in hand or when he thinks some things going to 'get him'. 

I loved this pony to bits and went through so much with him I just want know if he is happy and ok or even if some thing bad has happened, any info at all. Thanks. 

Photos can be seen of him on http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/horses/all-adverts/geldings/sammie_90.html


----------



## xtanyax (27 August 2011)

Still havent found him


----------



## cally6008 (27 August 2011)

Name of dealer who you sold him to ?
Location in UK of dealer ?


----------



## xtanyax (27 August 2011)

I cant remember the name of the dealer but he was advertised as a horse wanted advert and come from Brentwood. I didnt know he was a dealer at the time and it was only after Sammie was sold that I saw his advert in the Essex Rider as a horse dealer x


----------



## xtanyax (23 February 2012)

Sorry to bump but still searching for him  Please veiw this link for photos of him, most of his photos are on the 2nd page under Sammie x

http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/xtagsx/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ20


----------



## xtanyax (29 February 2012)

Sorry to bump but still looking x


----------



## xtanyax (16 March 2012)

Bump, sorry x


----------



## Irishbabygirl (17 March 2012)

Can you try and remember the dealers name? Was he freezemarked or microchipped? How come you still have the passport? Good luck, you'll find him.


----------



## xtanyax (19 March 2012)

Hi,

I have contacted the dealer and he is of no help and he wasnt micro chipped so unfortuantly I cant trace him through one. The reason I still have his passport was because when I moved house I couldnt find where I had put it, along with some other paper work I had, and the man said he will get him another one done so he didnt go with his one x


----------



## xtanyax (10 April 2012)

Been 5 years now with no news  - please keep an eye out  x


----------



## lilyoftheincas (15 April 2012)

Please can you post some pictures as the link isn't working?


----------



## Cuffey (15 April 2012)

Probably not the best pic but shows his white markings


----------



## Footlights (18 April 2012)

Was this horse freeze marked?


----------



## cally6008 (19 April 2012)

Not freezemarked at the time but could possibly be freezemarked now


----------



## Footlights (19 April 2012)

He is the spitting image of my old boy, although I will need to study some pictures later as the blaze may be ever so slightly thinner. Do you have any close ups of his face?


----------



## cally6008 (19 April 2012)




----------



## Footlights (19 April 2012)

The blaze is slightly thinner, apart from that the resemblance is uncanny.

It also rang alarm bells as his passport dates back to 2007 with sire and dam both unknown and his birthday estimated as 1992


----------



## xtanyax (22 April 2012)

Thank you for posting the photos for me! Dont always get to come on here so didnt see the reply!

Footlights are you sure its not the same pony? Its strange how your mans passport is dated 2007 and my boy didnt go with his in 2007 and it would work out the same age range! Ive got some more pics on this link if you wanted to see some more, think Sammies pics start on page 2 x http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/xtagsx/#!cpZZ2QQtppZZ16


----------

